# Gaggia New Classic - Backflushing



## BeauCafe (Jul 29, 2019)

Hey there

I've recently bought a Gaggia New Classic with the model number _RI9480/11_. I've been reading things about maintining the machine correctly.
Many sites on the internet suggest backflushing Espresso Machines regularly. However, the User Guide that was sent with the machine says
nothing at all about backflushing. It only says that I should descale the machine every two months.

I wonder if someone in this forum may have an answer for that. Should I still backflush the machine or not? Can I even cause damage to my
new machine if I backflush it? I'm a complete beginner in Espresso Machines so I'd be thankful for any advice.

Cheers


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

The new Classics (post 2015 - made by Phillips) do not have a solenoid valve to dump the pressure into the drip trap after stopping the pump. So during back-flushing the pressure builds up to the maximum pressure derived by the over pressure valve (e.g. 10 bar), then just remains static in the group until you release the portafilter - releasing the contents everwhere and sometimes over yourself in the process. Not recommended. If you look at pictures of the pre 2015 model you will see a pipe running down the left hand side into the drip tray. This is the solenoid valve outlet.

It one of the reasons why people prefer the pre 2015 Gaggia models along with many other reasons, build quality ./ components etc.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Just realised the RI9480 does have a solenoid valve. Disregard the previous post.

In which case, yes you should back-flush regularly. Depending on usage I do it at least once per week. You'll need a rubber blanking disc or blind filter basket.


----------



## BeauCafe (Jul 29, 2019)

Hey lake_m

Thank you for your answer. Yeah the Gaggia New Classic does have one of these pipes.
I was just surprised that the User Guide doesn't mention backflushing at all.

Another thing is that they suggest to clean the portafilter and the basket in hot water only.
However, I read on the internet that it should be cleaned by using Cafiza or something similar.
I guess the latter is better.

Again, thank you for the answer.

Cheers


----------



## mr-bean (Nov 26, 2018)

I just bought one, bargain price:

https://coffeehit.co.uk/collections/spare-parts/products/backflushing-blank-disc


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Concerning cleaning - if you do as I do, and clean your equipment / portafilter / baskets after each use, then running them under hot water is usually all that is required. If you leave it for a while, and coffee oils / residue builds up on your equipment then Puly Cafe / Cafiza is perfect for removing it quickly and easily.


----------



## BeauCafe (Jul 29, 2019)

Thanks for the advice, I ordered Cafiza for the cleaning. Most likely I will clean with hot water immediately after usage and
once a week or every two weeks I will clean the tools with Cafiza. Depending on how much I use my machine, I will probably
go for cafiza more often.

Backflushing will be done more often. I can't really judge if backflushing every day is a must? Is there any rule of thumb after
how many coffees per day I should definitively backflush the same day?

cheers


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

BeauCafe said:


> Thanks for the advice, I ordered Cafiza for the cleaning. Most likely I will clean with hot water immediately after usage and
> once a week or every two weeks I will clean the tools with Cafiza. Depending on how much I use my machine, I will probably
> go for cafiza more often.
> Backflushing will be done more often. I can't really judge if backflushing every day is a must? Is there any rule of thumb after
> ...


I generally backflush with water daily & do a chemical backflush (followed by the obligatory sink shot) every week or so. I also soak the shower screen & dispersion plate in pully/cafiza when I descale.


----------



## BeauCafe (Jul 29, 2019)

Great, I guess the daily backflush is the rule. Now assuming that I make some coffee in the morning and some in the evening.
Is it enough to backflush at the end of the day or will there any oil / residue dry over the day?

cheers

Edit: By the way, I'm sorry if I'm asking some self-understanding stuff it's just that im completely new in Espresso Machines
and have like thousands of things to look at... Everything seems like very important to me at the moment


----------



## RobbieTheTruth (Jun 4, 2019)

I have a 2011 model. Had for a month now and never backflushed.

Is it unanimously agreed that backflushing is a good idea on this model?


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

If yours has a three way solenoid (which it should), then yes.


----------



## RobbieTheTruth (Jun 4, 2019)

When people backflush daily (or regularly) so they just attach the backflushing basket and press with hot water for a few times?


----------



## BeauCafe (Jul 29, 2019)

The way I understood it is that the regular way to backflush is by using some product like cafiza.
Backflushing with water and the backflushing basket isn's as good as the regular way. But if you're
in a hurry, it does the job I guess. I feel like it's the "lazy" way to backflush. You go safer with the
regular one.


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

RobbieTheTruth said:


> When people backflush daily (or regularly) so they just attach the backflushing basket and press with hot water for a few times?


I back flush every time I change to a new bean, no other reason than I also clean out the grinder and its kinda a ritual, so every 2 weeks

I use about half a yea spoon of cafiza which means it will last about 20 years

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Agentb (Feb 11, 2017)

BeauCafe said:


> Should I still backflush the machine or not?


 This is one of those "Yes but there's more ..."

I feel you need to look at what is dirty to get a good idea of "how often to do some cleaning routine / which routine works / how many times / what chemical etc ..."

I find (and everyone's machine and method differs) it varies on type and quantity beans, the water, the grinder the shower screen and how often i flush after each and every shot. I would estimate - for my set-up- 50-60% of residues are attached to the screen 30-40% to the shower block (mostly the side and bottom) and the rest probably less than 10% are in the outlet pipework. The residues on the shower block tend to have finer particles.

Your numbers may differ a lot. You may decide on a different cleaning routine.

I keep a little screwdriver in the jug of coffee things and pop off the screen and give it and the shower block (I don't bother taking the block off every time but i will once a month) a scrub from underneath. Once you get into the habit of popping the screen off, you can do it without looking and it takes only a few seconds. Just keep an eye on the little screw it is easy to lose and trust me you feel an idiot waiting days for one to arrive in the post.😿

Of course the point is, look and look often! 😺

The plus side of back flushing is it is easy(ish) - a basket swap and some on/off/on/offs. Don't get me wrong - i have a blank basket and do use it and it does work (to a point) and cats will be happy if you do it ....

The down side is you don't really know what is going on behind the shower screen which is where the residue is, and you're hoping this will be lifted off and pushed out.

You can get an idea by catching the back-flush residue in a shot glass and inspecting it, if it's not clear, odourless and tasteless it's not clean. 😹

I usually (not always) do my back flushing with cafiza with the screen off, after a quick scrub, that way i'm not putting all that residue down the outlet pipe work, although it is true a lot of residue goes down there after every shot anyway.

And yes i do back-flush with water and taste the output once it looks clean. 👍


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Tbh to be sure I jsut pull water through after a back flush and drink it when its cooled, only way to be sure everything is clean

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------

